# No me ponga en bravo



## Shy1986

Mi profesora de la escuela superior, que era Argentina, me dije que la frase "No me ponga en bravo" significa "No me enfadas". Es verdad?
En italiano "non farmi arrabbiare". Es una frase coloquial e informal o formal?

gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## irene.acler

Shy1986 said:


> Mi profesora de la escuela superior, que era Argentina, me dijo que la frase "No me ponga en bravo" significa "No me enfadas". Es verdad?
> En italiano "non farmi arrabbiare". Es una frase coloquial e informal o formal?
> 
> gracias por sus respuestas


 
 
Lo siento, pero no sé qué significa. Es mejor si esperamos a los nativos.


----------



## Shy1986

Grazie comunque Irene.  Sono italiana


----------



## irene.acler

Si, ho visto che sei italiana!! Per questo ho detto appunto che è meglio aspettare qualche nativo!!


----------



## mauro63

Shy1986 said:


> Mi profesora de la escuela superior, que era Argentina, me dije que la frase "No me ponga en bravo" significa "No me enfadas". Es verdad?
> En italiano "non farmi arrabbiare". Es una frase coloquial e informal o formal?
> 
> gracias por sus respuestas


 
Guarda io non l'ho mai sentita così ( no me pongas en bravo) .
Si può dire no me hagas poner bravo o no hagas que me ponga bravo 
semmai intendi dire - non farmi inca***are.  ma ti direi che non è molto usata almeno quà in Argentina .


----------



## Shy1986

E' strano perchè lei era proprio Argentina e ricordo che diceva proprio No me ponga/pongas en bravo. Comunque grazie per la risposta


----------



## Rayines

Shy1986 said:


> E' strano perchè lei era proprio Argentina e ricordo che diceva proprio No me ponga/pongas en bravo. Comunque grazie per la risposta


Estoy de acuerdo con Mauro . En Argentina diríamos: _No me hagas *rabiar*/*enojar*/*montar en cólera *_(éste, menos coloquial).
Saluditos.


----------



## claudine2006

mauro63 said:


> Guarda io non l'ho mai sentita così (no me pongas en bravo) .
> Si può dire no me hagas poner bravo o no hagas que me ponga bravo;
> semmai intendi dire - non farmi inca***are, ma ti direi che non è molto usata almeno qua/qui in Argentina.


----------



## Cecilio

Shy1986 said:


> Ma ho scritto dije invece di dijo ma a cosa penso?!
> Scusa ho visto che mi hai risposto in spagnolo quindi credevo pensassi fossi spagnola!
> 
> Nativooooos? dónde estáis?



Un paio di correzioni, Shy.


----------



## claudine2006

Shy1986 said:


> Mi profesora de la escuela superior, que era Argentina, me dijo que la frase "No me ponga en bravo" significa "No me enfade". Es verdad?
> En italiano "non farmi arrabbiare". Es una frase coloquial e informal o formal?
> 
> Gracias por sus respuestas


Yo conocía _no me hagas enfadar_.


----------



## José Luis García Casquero

A mí me suena a película mejicana o a culebrón sudamericano. No se usa en España, pero se entiende bien (con el significado apuntado, "no me enfade(s)", o mejor: "no haga(s) que me enfade", etc...) -el uso de la tercera persona refuerza el tono localista.
Perdonadme, es la primera vez que utilizo el foro y no sé si debería abrir otra línea, pero me he pasado el verano traduciendo (a mí manera) las octavas de Ariosto (hasta el canto quinto) , y todavía no he conseguido una buena versión del "nocquer" de la primera (una pedantísima versión francesa de los versos pitagóricos que los citaba me dio alguna pista). Sólo en Internet lo he visto utilizado por Manzoni (en el Conde de Carmañola),y no me aclaraba nada.
Mi versión es: ....del África el mar, y a Francia el timón fijo...
¿Podría ser?
Como veis, no me atrevo a escribir en italiano. Gracias.


----------



## Sylphadora

Pues yo coincido con Mauro y con Rayines. A mí no me suena para nada. Al menos aquí en España no se dice. Mi madre vivió en Argentina hasta los 36 años y le he preguntado si le suena la frase, y me ha dicho que tampoco le suena. A lo mejor es algo que se ha empezado a decir hace poco o que solo usa la gente joven, no sé...

Saludos a todos!! ;D


----------



## Neuromante

Forze potrebbe essere qualcosa tipo
"Non mi facia andare su tutti i diavoli"
Questo "Bravo" penso sia in referenza a i "tori bravi", quelli per la lidia, quelli adatti a la lotta


----------



## Necsus

Neuromante said:
			
		

> Forse potrebbe essere qualcosa (del) tipo "non mi faccia/ far andare su _tutti i diavoli_ (non credo che esista in italiano, forse volevi dire 'su tutte le furie')".
> Questo "Bravo" penso sia riferito ai "tori (bravi)", quelli per la lidia, quelli (adatti alla lotta) da combattimento.


----------



## yazuls99

Bueno la verdad es que en sí la palabra  brava es como un sinónimo de enojar. En México tampoco se usa esa expresión  pero por el simple hecho que uno sabe que es un sinónimo puedes entender que al decir ‘No me ponga en bravo” quiere decir “No me hagas enojar”, “No me pongas de malas” “No me enfades” y cualquier otra frase que quiera decir que no lo pongas en mal humor. 
 
La palabra brava yo la he escuchado de amigos de Venezuela, pero es que como en todos lados es depende de donde seas se usan frases, igual y en México se usa en ciertos lados y yo ni cuenta. Es simplemente una expresión que como puse arriba quiere decir que “no (lo) [a la persona] pongas de mal humor.


----------



## indigoio

yazuls99 said:


> Bueno la verdad es que en sí la palabra  brava es como un sinónimo de enojar. En México tampoco se usa esa expresión



Hai ragione. Qui in Messico non si usa. Ma, come hanno già detto tutti, no è difficile immaginare che si riferisce a _no me hagas enojar_.

Una frase un tanto simile e che usiamo noi messicani in linguaggio troppo coloquiale è "_no *te* me pongas bravo/a_", e vuol dire qualcosa come: _non arrabbiarti!_, cioè, al inverso di "_no me hagas enojar_".

Ci vediamo!
Índigo
(correggetemi per favore)


----------



## The scientist

José Luis García Casquero said:


> *A mí me suena a película mejicana o a culebrón sudamericano*.



?? si es que vas a publicar algo, creo que deberias dar respuestas concretas porque si no la gente se confunde mas. Saludos.


----------



## Schenker

Yo pense que tal vez en españa se utilizaba esa frase -cosa que han aclarado algunos españoles que no-, ya que en sudamerica no. 
Tal como han dicho otros usuarios la frase sería "no me hagas enfadar/rabiar/ enojar". 
A tu profesora argentina se le está olvidando el idioma parece, jajaja.


----------



## claudine2006

Schenker said:


> Yo pensé que tal vez en España se utilizaba esa frase -cosa que han aclarado algunos españoles que no-, ya que en Sudamérica no.
> Tal como han dicho otros usuarios, la frase sería "no me hagas enfadar/rabiar/ enojar".
> A tu profesora argentina se le está olvidando el idioma parece, jajaja.


----------

